# Dexter Cow for Sale in Arkansas



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Justus/Olga Penka
Impromptu Acres
Dover, AR 72837
(479) 331-0965
[email protected]


http://www.dextercattle.org/pedigreedb/ponyweb.cgi?horse=017583 

Gusty is a very nice girl, she is very people friendly and doesn't 
spook easily. She leads and loads in a trailor. I didn't milk her 
when she calved in October as I had planned too, because we were 
getting plenty from our other cow Maxine. Her first calf was small, 
about 30lbs. and couldn't keep up with the milk production. Her 
udder got so engorged and the teats also filled up and were very 
hard to get ahold of with hands. I believe she could've been milked 
out by a machine a lot better. But since we didn't have one, we 
borrowed a newborn Brown Swiss from a nearby dairy and put on her 
for about the first month. That relieved her discomfort right away 
and I believe she never got mastitis or anything. I'm not saying 
that she could be used as a nurse cow - she didn't like the brown 
swiss and only let him nurse while in a head stancheon and eating 
feed. Later on, however, Gusty and our other cow Sioux raised their 
calves, Grover and S Kimo, together, letting both nurse on either of 
them. I think it's the color - they were both black and same size. 
Gusty's teats has gotten longer and I believe she could be easily 
milked the second time she freshens. I touch her udder every time I 
check on the cows and she doesn't mind it. When she was very 
engorged and I tried to milk her, she did pick up her leg now and 
then, but it wasn't the "fast as lightning, I'm going to kill you" 
kick, it was a slow "please, leave my poor udder alone" request.

Gusty's next calf would be due in November-December. Our bull is a 
short-leg so the calf can be ether long or short leg, chances are 
50/50.

Gusty's sire is 3rd place winner in the mature bull class at the '06 
AGM and her sister out of the same dam but by a different bull was 
winner of the potential milking heifer class at the '07 AGM. 

Gusty for sale for $1250.


----------

